
Death at St. Paul's (2014) - pepys
http://www.historytoday.com/richard-dale/death-st-pauls
======
danjc
Just 3 years later, Martin Luther famously nailed his 95 theses [0] to the
door of Wittenberg chapel in Germany, protesting the sale of indulgences in
the Catholic Church. It was the beginning of a profound "revolution" known as
the Reformation that broke the power of the Catholic church.

If you have an hour, I'd highly recommend this early church history talk [1].

Also, the bible referred to was a translation into the vernacular under John
Wycliffe[2] which the Catholic church tried to supress.

[0] [https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninety-
five_Theses](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ninety-five_Theses) [1]
[http://www.antiochbiblechurch.org.za/multimedia-
archive/faci...](http://www.antiochbiblechurch.org.za/multimedia-
archive/facing-the-giants-early-church-and-middle-ages/) [2]
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wycliffe's_Bible](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wycliffe's_Bible)

